# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل بسته شدن بدون ارور Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio بعد از اجرا

## hamid 64

سلام وقت بخیر ، از دو روز پیش وقتی SSMS  رو اجرا میکنم صفحه sql server 2016 و منوی اول میاد ولی قبل از نشان دادن صفحه لوگین بدون هیچ اروری بسته میشه ، ویندوزم قبل اینکه این اتفاق براش بیفته یه bluescreen بهم نشون داد و Force Restart اومد ، حالا هرچی SSMS ، SQL SERVER  و VISUAL رو پاک میکنم و دوباره نصب میکنم هم فایده ایی نداشته ، ممنون میشم راهتمایی کنید چون واقعاً گیر کردم .
ورژن SQL 2016 است و ورژن Visual Studio 2017 .
با تشکر از وقت شما.

----------


## hamid 64

مشکل جل شد ، ورژن جدید SSMS رو دانلود و نصب کردم(2017) و مشکل حل شد ، نمیدونم مشکل دقیقاً چی بود ولی اگه این مشکل رو برخورد کردید این کار رو انجام بدید ، عزیزان مسئول سایت هم اگه صلاح میدونن مطلب رو قفل کنن یا حذف کنن . موفق باشید.

----------

